# Looking at getting into the world of stick burners



## mliebs (Sep 23, 2019)

I've been cooking on my Kamado Joe Classic II for about 18 months and really like it.  I normally cook at least once a week and want to get something with more real estate.  I've looked into the pellet grills but at the end of the day I'm not sure it's something I want to do.  With the pellet grills I can get the food cooked but I kind of see it more like a crock pot.

I thought about getting the larger Kamado (big Joe) but I want something with a little more interaction.  Anyway, to make a long story short since I live in Houston I'm considering the following pits.  All of them are priced pretty close and from my research seem to be pretty good quality.  I like the different design of the LSG but I'm struggling with the long lead time.  Unfortunately I'm the type of person that can't wait too long for anything (just being honest).

I'm going to try and stop by each place tomorrow to get a better feel of the overall quality but wanted to see what kind of feedback I could get here.  

Klose 20x36 (approximately 2-3 week lead time)
Pitts by JJ 20x36 (approximately 4-6 week lead time)
LSG 20x36 (approximately 8-10 week lead time)


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 23, 2019)

I have no experience with any of those pics but definitely support your thinking on a stick burner being the way to go.
Make sure to take pics and post so we can see the options.


----------



## TomCrump (Sep 24, 2019)

8-10 weeks may seem like a long time, but in the grand scheme of things, it really isn't.

I don't own an LSG, but from what I've seen, they are great smokers. The company has  a stellar reputation, too.


----------



## Heart of Dixie (Sep 24, 2019)

You might want to check out Lyfe Tyme out of Uvalde. Also, Shirley Fabrication, Tuscaloosa, AL has a Patio Model with lots of room, lead time of 4 to 8 weeks.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 24, 2019)

Lang makes a good one from what I've seen posted. Just make sure as with any stickburner you have a good reliable source for wood. 

Chris


----------



## mliebs (Sep 24, 2019)

Well I didn't get as much accomplished as planned today but I did make some progress.  I stopped by Klose and they were extremely nice and took the time to answer all of my questions, plus more.  Tomorrow I'm going out to LSG to see what they have and see exactly what their leadtimes are.  Klose did give me a leadtime of 4-6 weeks today which is longer than quoted the other day.


----------



## TheRealWastedSmoker (Sep 26, 2019)

Heart of Dixie said:


> You might want to check out Lyfe Tyme out of Uvalde. Also, Shirley Fabrication, Tuscaloosa, AL has a Patio Model with lots of room, lead time of 4 to 8 weeks.



The new 36in sure does look sweet doesn’t it!!


----------



## Heart of Dixie (Sep 26, 2019)

TheRealWastedSmoker said:


> The new 36in sure does look sweet doesn’t it!!


Yes sir, It sure does! I live about 68 miles from Shirley Fab. I have been very seriously considering pulling the trigger on one.


----------



## TheRealWastedSmoker (Sep 26, 2019)

Man you are right there in their area! Id for sure go grab one. I was actually just talking to Paul a few minutes ago, Ive had a 24x60 on the wait list for awhile. I am overseas right now, it looks like my build will come up right when I am moving back to the states. Sure can't wait!!


----------



## ofelles (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a Klose 20x42 Grill Chef charcol grill.  It's not a smoker.  I found them (Carla) great to deal with and I love the product, it is a tank.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 26, 2019)

Heart of Dixie said:


> Yes sir, It sure does! I live about 68 miles from Shirley Fab. I have been very seriously considering pulling the trigger on one.


 what happened to the 2 year wait?


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a LSG 24x48 and love it. Great build quality and holds temps very well.


----------



## TheRealWastedSmoker (Sep 27, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> what happened to the 2 year wait?



If you want a 24x42 or larger custom smoker there is still a pretty good wait time. They designed a smaller 24x36 without a warmer and very limited upgrade options. The reason for this shorten the wait time for those out there that may want a smaller smoker.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 27, 2019)

TheRealWastedSmoker said:


> If you want a 24x42 or larger custom smoker there is still a pretty good wait time. They designed a smaller 24x36 without a warmer and very limited upgrade options. The reason for this shorten the wait time for those out there that may want a smaller smoker.


That is good to hear.


----------



## Dantij (Sep 27, 2019)

Lang all the way!


----------



## mliebs (Sep 27, 2019)

Ok well I shifted gears a little bit.  I ended up buying a Pitts and Spitts Maverick 1250 pellet grill today.  They sell/build them locally and the build quality seemed pretty nice.  I stopped by Lone Star and they said it would be after the first of the year if I ordered one now so I thought I'd wait until Spring and see how the pellet grill works.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 27, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> I have no experience with any of those pics but definitely support your thinking on a stick burner being the way to go.
> Make sure to take pics and post so we can see the options.


 yup


----------



## BubbaLang48 (Oct 1, 2019)

I just ordered a Lang 48" and it's 6 weeks out. I would wait 6 months or longer for quality. A 6 hour drive wasn't out of the question.  And yes, make sure you can get good wood. Found a place 20 minutes from the house I can get Cherry, pecan, oak and hickory.


----------



## mliebs (Mar 1, 2020)

Well I didn't care for the pellet grill so I sold it a couple months ago.  I'm back to the stick burner idea.  It's either going to be LSG, Shirley Fab, or Pits by JJ.  I can get the pits by JJ delivered next Saturday, the LSG has a 10 week+/- lead time and I'm still waiting to hear back from Shirley.  I know if I had ordered it originally it'd be here already but I didn't so it is what it is.


----------



## seenred (Mar 1, 2020)

mliebs said:


> Well I didn't care for the pellet grill so I sold it a couple months ago.  I'm back to the stick burner idea.  It's either going to be LSG, Shirley Fab, or Pits by JJ.  I can get the pits by JJ delivered next Saturday, the LSG has a 10 week+/- lead time and I'm still waiting to hear back from Shirley.  I know if I had ordered it originally it'd be here already but I didn't so it is what it is.



I heard somewhere that the lead time on a Shirley Fab is something like 18 months-2years!  Nice pits, but...

Red


----------



## Dantij (Mar 2, 2020)

BubbaLang48 said:


> I just ordered a Lang 48" and it's 6 weeks out. I would wait 6 months or longer for quality. A 6 hour drive wasn't out of the question.  And yes, make sure you can get good wood. Found a place 20 minutes from the house I can get Cherry, pecan, oak and hickory.


Congrats on the Lang!!  You won't be disappointed.   I cook on the Lang 48.  One of my better decisions.   I fired it up last weekend in 35° weather.  Performed flawlessly.  I maintained temperatures between 240° and 260° for 5 hours.  Can't beat that.


----------



## raymo76 (Mar 3, 2020)

I’m an 8 year owner of a Lang 36 and it has served me well. I have packed it full quite a few times over the years. I yearn for something bigger but it’s just not a priority.

I just had the opportunity to see a brand new LSG 24x48 in person and wow was I impressed with the build quality. Now I can’t wait to see how it cooks.


----------

